# Can't find driver for ASUS 12X Blu-ray Writer BW-12B1ST. Any help?



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Oct 22, 2011)

On ASUS' website to select drivers for this device, the drop-down for Select OS only says Select OS and not any version of Windows. Should I start playing the 102 Blu-ray disc titles I own via Total Media Theater 5 to get any updates from that method?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> On ASUS' website to select drivers for this device, the drop-down for Select OS only says Select OS and not any version of Windows. Should I start playing the 102 Blu-ray disc titles I own via Total Media Theater 5 to get any updates from that method?




Try this page


Here is Asus's Support link


Also, I gotta show my Link if you ever run into something like this again.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Oct 24, 2011)

That didn't help what-so-ever.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 24, 2011)

There is no separate driver, your Windows 7 should have recognized it and installed the required files it needed.

It should have come with a disc that contains this software: Cyberlink Power2Go, E-Hammer, and E-Green.

There is no software listed on the ASUS site, as, there are no updates to the software or firmware.

If it is not working you probably have:
1.  a bad cable
2.  not connected properly
3.  windows did not recognize it properly and you need to delete it from device manager and re-install it
4.  Got a bad one and need to get it replaced (return, if possible, or RMA)


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Oct 26, 2011)

95Viper said:


> There is no separate driver, your Windows 7 should have recognized it and installed the required files it needed.
> 
> It should have come with a disc that contains this software: Cyberlink Power2Go, E-Hammer, and E-Green.
> 
> ...



Works fine, played several studio Blu-rays on it and even burns DVDs better compared to my ATAPI burner. No idea about blank Blus since I'll be getting those from Newegg later in the week. It's only because the Firmware date is from 2006 which is the launch of the format. I have many isos which are ready to be burned out of HD 720p/1080i broadcasts of films unavailable on Blu-ray yet.
Even the AVCHDs I burned played flawlessly on my stand-alone player and ArcSoft Total Media Theater 5. Just waiting for the HD DVDs I converted to Blu-ray isos to be burned out and then I'd see if it works 100%.

Thanks for the suggestions! I should've mentioned it's an old driver for the Blu-ray disc burner.


----------

